# WST: 3/30-31 The end is near?  Or is it just the beginning?



## tnt1234 (Mar 25, 2019)

Well, that was a fun weekending.  From the Catskills to N.vt, sounds like everyone got the goods.  Killer day at Belleayre for me Saturday.

But what does next weekend hold?  Forecasts for the Cats aren't great.  What about N.Vt?  There is certainly good base up there - will this weekend be the kick off of corn season?  Squeeze one more out of the pokes?  Maybe S.Vt doesn't warm up too much?

Is this closing weekend for some southern mountains?  

Speculate away!



Me - Could possibly day trip Sunday, but would take a promise of exceptional soft and sunny skiing, or a good group of friends and family to make we want to do it.  Last Sat. was so good, I'd be satisfied calling it a season.  Though I am holding out hope for an early April N.Vt weekend....I'm sure there will be snow, but my schedule doesn't allow a weekend away until that second week - the 10th?  I might be done...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 25, 2019)

Have to be up there this weekend so I'll take whatever. Stowe is buried.


----------



## skiur (Mar 25, 2019)

We are getting into that time of year where all you need for a good day is abundant sunshine.  Warm temps help but sun alone is enough to soften everything it touches up this time of year.  While I hate to see winter leave as it means the end is getting closer, at least we get a nice consolation prize......spring bumps and tailgating for the next 2 months!


----------



## abc (Mar 25, 2019)

Definitely the beginning of spring bumps and tailgating, for the next 2 months!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 25, 2019)

going to silverton wednesday
eastern season resumes 4/6 for the bear mountain mogul challenge


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 25, 2019)

Want to get to Cannon Saturday. Weather watching has begun.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Whitey (Mar 25, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> going to silverton wednesday
> eastern season resumes 4/6 for the bear mountain mogul challenge



That's an awesome trip KK.  Heard a lot about Silverton but doubt I'll ever get to ski it.    Please post a TR.   Have a great time.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2019)

Weather is looking a bit iffy now for the weekend. But that can change. Temps do look to be warm for some spring skiing.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 26, 2019)

Beginning of the end for the low elevations. 41-64 degrees for Central NH for the next 10+ days with some rain tossed it Sunday.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2019)

Yup, this looks to be the weekend where a good chunk of the areas who don't usually try and go deep into April will probably spin the last chair of the season, and then if 10 day forecast for next week is remotely close, that will probably take it down to less than 20 areas open after the 1st weekend of April comes to an end.

Getting into the "no excuses" time of the season for not getting out there to get a few more days in if one wants to.  The bases are still generally good, the operations feasibility financially is going to likely rapidly start to fall off for most places in the next 1 to 3 weeks


----------



## abc (Mar 26, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> going to silverton wednesday


What's the condition out there? Spring skiing or still powder hunting?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 26, 2019)

This week they are in a freeze/thaw cycle so it looks like spring skiing

This weeks co storm is more northern 

I do a single heli drop on Saturday. Bucket list


----------



## Whitey (Mar 26, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Want to get to Cannon Saturday. Weather watching has begun.
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I think I am going to go to Cannon for Friday afternoon.   Showing 53 degree hi temp and mostly sunny.    If there's anything interesting/useful I'll try to PM you.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 26, 2019)

There's going to be 2500 feet of seeded bumps at Blue Mountain this weekend with temperatures hitting 70 degrees.  Might need to do the pond skim just to survive it.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2019)

Winter Brewfest and a great band playing on Cuzzin's Deck at Mount Snow on Saturday, and the the Gladiator Bump comp on Ripcord with a BBQ and a Tiki Bar at the base of it on Sunday.  Skiing some soft bumps and some mashed potatoes as well on one of the weekends of the ski season I most look forward to every year regardless of what the weather is!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 26, 2019)

Might have to finally hit Starr from the top..need to hit all front 4 from the top this season.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2019)

kingslug said:


> *Might have to finally hit Starr from the top.*.need to hit all front 4 from the top this season.



It's the best part of the entire trail. A quirky double fall-line funnel.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 27, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> There's going to be 2500 feet of seeded bumps at Blue Mountain this weekend with temperatures hitting 70 degrees.  Might need to do the pond skim just to survive it.



that's my only chance for skiing this weekend.  Might try for Sunday, but schedule getting a little jammed.

Blue on a nice sunny day is pretty fun.  I like the outdoor bars at the summit lodge.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 27, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Might have to finally hit Starr from the top..need to hit all front 4 from the top this season.




Did you get upper liftline? 

Upper goat is the craziest IMO.  8 feet wide, but really only 2 feet skiable as the other 6 immediately turn into windblown ice.  What a great trail.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 27, 2019)

Upper liftline is so deep, its closed..you would smack into the chair.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 27, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Upper liftline is so deep, its closed..you would smack into the chair.




Crazy....


----------



## tumbler (Mar 27, 2019)

Looking a tad liquid for the weekend


----------



## kingslug (Mar 27, 2019)

Its Wednesday..to early to tell.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 28, 2019)

Saturday may be OK. Sunday, not looking so good right now.


----------



## graniterider (Mar 28, 2019)

I thought Sunday looked to be the better day? Just early morning showers, possibly snow in NoVT, then just clouds...


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 28, 2019)

*Last weekend in Stowe might have been my last?*

To me it looks like it will be way too warm even in N. VT, from today right through Monday, so it'll be mostly rain and negligible new snow.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 28, 2019)

Yeah, it's not looking too good and I don't need to ski in the rain.


----------



## machski (Mar 28, 2019)

The resorts' worst spring nightmares coming true again this year.  Good weather midweek but bad weather except select few weekend days.  Hopefully we can break the cycle first weekend in April.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Mar 28, 2019)

Gloom and doom galore in here....no region in the NE is getting "rained on" this weekend.  Showers, yes, bt nothing steady.  With natural snow trails still in-play I am going to get after it.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 28, 2019)

ss20 said:


> Gloom and doom galore in here....no region in the NE is getting "rained on" this weekend.  Showers, yes, bt nothing steady.  With natural snow trails still in-play I am going to get after it.



I second this.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 28, 2019)

I’ll be at sugarbush on Saturday, aleady bought the ticket so I’m committed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm there..hell I skied in the rain at Hunter ( well that sucked)..but if it softens at Stowe..good to go. I'll dry off later.


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 28, 2019)

Looking on the glass half-full side, I suppose snow can withstand 'just' a half-inch of warm rain fairly well. 

And the winds look to be a lot less than last weekend, so no wind holds.

I'm on the fence. Do I put off doing spring tasks for yet another weekend?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2019)

Teleskier said:


> Looking on the glass half-full side, I suppose snow can withstand 'just' a half-inch of warm rain fairly well.
> 
> And the winds look to be a lot less than last weekend, so no wind holds.
> 
> I'm on the fence. Do I put off doing spring tasks for yet another weekend?



Not a ton of weekends of lift served left at many places, let alone when most places that are open are still if not 100% open, then very close to it!

I figure that the sticks on my lawn and some random leaves from last fall still in a few garden beds can stay there a little bit longer! Gotta get the turns in this time of year, regardless of the type of precip that is or isn't falling from the sky!


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 28, 2019)

Blue Mountain (PA) just moved up their closing date from Sunday to Saturday.  Closing at 4 on Saturday, too...  They shut down any chance they get when there's even a whiff of rain in the forecast (especially midweek).  Didn't think they'd pull that garbage on their closing weekend.


----------



## trackbiker (Mar 28, 2019)

I skied Blue last night. Razor's Edge is bumped up from top to bottom on skiers left. Also bumps on Nightmare and Main Street. Should be soft on Saturday.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 28, 2019)

trackbiker said:


> I skied Blue last night. Razor's Edge is bumped up from top to bottom on skiers left. Also bumps on Nightmare and Main Street. Should be soft on Saturday.



Yeah - should be sweet from the start.  Doesn't look like temps will drop below the high 40s from Friday night on.


----------



## Griswold (Mar 28, 2019)

I’ll be there Saturday hitting the bumps


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 28, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> Blue Mountain (PA) just moved up their closing date from Sunday to Saturday.  Closing at 4 on Saturday, too...  They shut down any chance they get when there's even a whiff of rain in the forecast (especially midweek).  Didn't think they'd pull that garbage on their closing weekend.



Oh...darn it.  Was thinking I would hit blue Sunday.  Can't ski Saturday.

Oh well...one more try second weekend in April for Stowe, otherwise, I'm done.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 28, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Oh...darn it.  Was thinking I would hit blue Sunday.  Can't ski Saturday.
> 
> Oh well...one more try second weekend in April for Stowe, otherwise, I'm done.



Camelback is free for passholders from other resorts for the rest of the season.  Toying with that idea for Sunday.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 28, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> Camelback is free for passholders from other resorts for the rest of the season.  Toying with that idea for Sunday.



Hmm....I do have an epic pass this year....

Will keep an eye on the weather....


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 28, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> Camelback is free for passholders from other resorts for the rest of the season.  Toying with that idea for Sunday.



Thanks, took them up on that a few years ago.  Don't recall them offering that lately.  Will probably head there on Saturday.


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 28, 2019)

Stratton pond skim is this Saturday. 

Don't areas usually close after that - where pond skim is their last open day?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2019)

Teleskier said:


> Stratton pond skim is this Saturday.
> 
> Don't areas usually close after that - where pond skim is their last open day?



Area by area for sure on whether or not pond skim day is the last day of the season.

Bromley and Mount Snow for example had their pond skims last weekend, and it most definitely wasn't their last day of the year. Killington's is soon, and it won't be on their last day by any means.

Smaller areas often do have it coincide with their last day.  For sure though to have a pond skim, areas still need to have a 3 to 5 feet of base where they dig the pond and put the liner in to retain the water


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 28, 2019)

Bellayre’s pond skim is Saturday and it’s supposed to hit 60 Saturday and Sunday, they haven’t posted a closing date yet but I suspect this weekend could be the last because of the rain and warm temps coming next week.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Bellayre’s pond skim is Saturday and it’s supposed to hit 60 Saturday and Sunday, they haven’t posted a closing date yet but I suspect this weekend could be the last because of the rain and warm temps coming next week.



Belleayre will make it easily to 4/14 if they want to. Plenty of snow on the snowmaking trails and still mounds of reserve snow to push around at early melt out areas.


----------



## jg17 (Mar 28, 2019)

Off the mountain this weekend due to other plans, but already thinking ahead to next week. Thinking of a full weekend at Mount Snow to close out the season...


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 29, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Belleayre will make it easily to 4/14 if they want to. Plenty of snow on the snowmaking trails and still mounds of reserve snow to push around at early melt out areas.



Good I thought the same but thought I might be a little delusional, it’s just the projected rain and sustained high 50s next week that had me concerned, I may have to develop measles for next week...[emoji855][emoji48][emoji961][emoji2958]


----------



## kingslug (Mar 29, 2019)

Stowe is awesome today..everything but the tops of zgoat,national and Starr open..
Upper Goat...


----------



## njdiver85 (Mar 29, 2019)

Was hoping to get to Wildcat on Sunday or Monday, despite the rain.  But what worries me are the winds predicted.  Does anyone know how they do lift-wise on windy days?


----------



## Edd (Mar 29, 2019)

njdiver85 said:


> Was hoping to get to Wildcat on Sunday or Monday, despite the rain.  But what worries me are the winds predicted.  Does anyone know how they do lift-wise on windy days?



They are prone to closures depending on direction. I’ve bailed on days where the wind forecast was insane but they ended up running it all day. I don’t trust the forecasts anymore. I just go, unless 0 degree temps come with the wind.


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 29, 2019)

With the caveat that my personal visit days represent a drop in the overall bucket... 

I've been on the chair on very windy days (seemingly coming from Mt Washington) that I worried they might close the quad to wind hold, but they didn't; 

AND...  

I've never been there where they closed the quad due to winds. 

Wildcat happens to be one of my few "skied 100% of the time" ski areas. (Is it them, or happy luck of the draw?)


----------



## Edd (Mar 29, 2019)

Teleskier said:


> AND...
> 
> I've never been there where they closed the quad due to winds.
> 
> Wildcat happens to be one of my few "skied 100% of the time" ski areas. (Is it them, or happy luck of the draw?)



It’s a common occurrence. I’ve been there several times when it shut down for winds.


----------



## Skrn (Mar 29, 2019)

Was planning to go to sugarbush for the weekend but the wind is concerning. Now planning to hit Loon as a day trip on Saturday


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 29, 2019)

Edd said:


> It’s a common occurrence. I’ve been there several times when it shut down for winds.



Not surprising. It *is* across the street from literally the windiest recorded place on earth.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 29, 2019)

Looks like no rain for stowe saturday and good snowstorm sunday..the endless winter continues


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2019)

Showing a few scatted showers Saturday but rain in by except maybe at Jay Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2019)

In vt damn spell check


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 29, 2019)

Heading up early to sugarbush tomorrow, fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 29, 2019)

Over the week I've been watching the expected rainfall value drop lower and lower for Sat.

Right now it's at a low .1 inch, which I can convince myself is the same as no rain at all.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 29, 2019)

I think from K south in VT has a good shot at being rain free tomorrow. 

Not able to swing VT this weekend but going to see how things look in the AM. Gore if rain holds off, otherwise Belle since its further south and virtually assured no to rain tomorrow. Further south and east you go looks like less chance of rain. Although not looking bad for northern VT or NY either.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gladerider (Mar 30, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> Camelback is free for passholders from other resorts for the rest of the season.  Toying with that idea for Sunday.



wonder if ikon pass would work for that deal.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 30, 2019)

gladerider said:


> wonder if ikon pass would work for that deal.



I'd be shocked if if didn't.  Even tbe Base pass is a season pass with some blackouts.  Now an Epic 4 day I could see not working.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2019)

Getting a late start in SoVT may not be a bad idea today. NWS is calling for a chance of showers before 10/11AM then cloudy. Just have to be mindful of the wind that'll pick up throughout the day.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2019)

Light rain at Stowe...yipeeeee....


----------



## gladerider (Mar 30, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> I'd be shocked if if didn't.  Even tbe Base pass is a season pass with some blackouts.  Now an Epic 4 day I could see not working.


Just called them. They said ikon is good. Guess will check it out. Not much rain expected there. Haven't been there in almost 30 yrs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 30, 2019)

Gore is socked in. No rain but low clouds and 35 degrees. Also trail report says most of mountain open but in fact most is closed. Snow is soft so IDK what is going on....[emoji848]

Not looking like a good day as of now...

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 30, 2019)

Was a light rain at sugarbush this morning but it stopped. Top 2/3 of the mountain in the clouds though. Froze up overnight so natural terrain may take a while to soften up. Temps barely above freezing right now and moving slowly so far...

Kind of a crappy last weekend for mount Ellen.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah the fog here is insane. The top of the mountain is quite firm. I skied ripcord and could only see about 3 feet in front of me so that was terrifying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2019)

And there ya have it


----------



## ss20 (Mar 30, 2019)

Ditto for fog at Killington.  Getting worse too.  Pretty good bumps on ol and vertigo.

Groomed trails are iced over horrific messes


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 30, 2019)

Snow here at Gore is soft at least...on what's open which is maybe 50% of what's on the report...

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Skrn (Mar 30, 2019)

Was going to day trip to Loon but overslept. Sitting this weekend out.

Next weekend seems to be wet too... what a crappy end to the season


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 30, 2019)

Crazy fog to start at bellayre, no rain today but man it’s bare here, there’s patches of good snow with huge puddles ice and slush peppered about the trail, it’s kinda like a giant slalom obstacle course though so it makes it interesting, trees are toast.  Nice and empty, ride the gondola solo a few times... yes I smoked in it... it’s tye dye day here though so that’s allowed


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 30, 2019)

ss20 said:


> Ditto for fog at Killington.  Getting worse too.  Pretty good bumps on ol and vertigo.
> 
> Groomed trails are iced over horrific messes



appears to be the opposite here, groomed stuff is good, natural trails the snow is practically impossible to turn on. Lower mountain at least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 30, 2019)

Summit lift at mt Ellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 30, 2019)

Cool, I'm here now.  Nice corn skiing and found 2 sections of bumps.  If you see a set of twins with white helmets and grey sweaters be sure to say hi.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 30, 2019)

I take that back, exterminator was pretty fun. HeAdin back over to lp now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Mar 30, 2019)

rocks860 said:


> I take that back, exterminator was pretty fun. HeAdin back over to lp now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just did ext as well and it was pretty good. Would like a bit softer but I’ll take what I can get. Probably will be perfect soft spring bumps around 3:59pm lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Handlebars (Mar 30, 2019)

Stratton is skiing very nicely. Soft snow everywhere, very little ice. Some bare spots. Visibility varies from pea soup fog to almost clear.  Bottom of World Cup was very sticky; otherwise it’s not sticky at all.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 30, 2019)

I tapped out, legs are toast. Disappointed the top of LP was so rough but got some good runs in. The sun was out at the top of mount Ellen but nowhere else as far as I could tell. Didn’t feel very warm either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2019)

Gave up at 1..no vis


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 30, 2019)

I did the 1 to 4 PM shift at Mt Ellen today and had a blast.  All the upper mountain natural snow trails were soft and deep. The fog/clouds cleared and the sun peaked out for a while.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 30, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> Gore is socked in. No rain but low clouds and 35 degrees. Also trail report says most of mountain open but in fact most is closed. Snow is soft so IDK what is going on....[emoji848]
> 
> Not looking like a good day as of now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app



I've noticed the "report says open but it's not" thing at Belleayre too this season. I decided to not let it stop me from skiing what has turned out to be perfectly good snow and terrain. Seems like a NYS area policy.


----------



## Griswold (Mar 30, 2019)

First time at Blue today and regret it took so long.  The bumps on razors edge were awesome.  Must have done them top to bottom 15-20 times.  Legs are toast!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 30, 2019)

Ended up getting really fun towards the end of the day at Bell, awesome weather to, did my last few runs in a tee


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 30, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> Snow here at Gore is soft at least...on what's open which is maybe 50% of what's on the report...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


Well things did greatly improve around 12:30. Clouds broke, sun came out, and the Rumor glacier yielded a nice corn harvest the remainder of the day. Other trails also opened. 

As a bonus, saw the High Peaks chair spinning. Went down last weekend and rumor was it was done for the season and maybe forever...props to Gore for appearing to have gotten it fixed.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Mar 30, 2019)

Sugarbush today in two words...."Marco...Polo"


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 30, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I've noticed the "report says open but it's not" thing at Belleayre too this season. I decided to not let it stop me from skiing what has turned out to be perfectly good snow and terrain. Seems like a NYS area policy.


Yeah. Gore has done this for a while. Will say they did open more up as day went on. Not sure why it was closed in the first place as snow was soft but at least stuff did open eventually.

In general though, ORDA will close stuff that is more than skiable. I think maybe it's a patrol issue as I heard rumors in the past at Gore at least they were short patrollers and would keep stuff closed as a result. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> Yeah. Gore has done this for a while. Will say they did open more up as day went on. Not sure why it was closed in the first place as snow was soft but at least stuff did open eventually.
> 
> In general though, ORDA will close stuff that is more than skiable. I think maybe it's a patrol issue as I heard rumors in the past at Gore at least they were short patrollers and would keep stuff closed as a result.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app



Last week we were riding up the Straight Brook quad with a patroller when I asked why upper Double Barrel was closed, as the snow on it looked so good and lower DB was in great shape. Literally the next ride up we saw a patroller dropping the rope for both chutes. We had a good laugh.
One thing he mentioned was that they rarely open the chute under the old gondi (the side closer to Rumor) because there are old lift parts under the snow there.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2019)

Guess being north..was not the place to be today..


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 30, 2019)

legalskier said:


> Last week we were riding up the Straight Brook quad with a patroller when I asked why upper Double Barrel was closed, as the snow on it looked so good and lower DB was in great shape. Literally the next ride up we saw a patroller dropping the rope for both chutes. We had a good laugh.
> One thing he mentioned was that they rarely open the chute under the old gondi (the side closer to Rumor) because there are old lift parts under the snow there.


The Barrel's I can understand why they hesitate to open them. Lots of times Darkside Glades or Rumor or other trails are closed when there is plenty of snow. That is when it's frustrating. 

For example, during the MLK storm after 22" of fresh all glades on Burnt Ridge were closed initially despite a great base. I ended up poaching because I was like WTF...22" of fresh and great base why aren't they open. It was epic. Ran into patroller at the bottom with there dad in tow. They asked what I thought and was like it was awesome...two of my runs down Barkeater later they (same patroller) dropped the rope. In a case like that, it was already swept by patrol, open it.

Not bashing on Gore SP, but stuff takes an awfully long time to open there vs say Killington or other VT mountains...

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 30, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> The Barrel's I can understand why they hesitate to open them. Lots of times Darkside Glades or Rumor or other trails are closed when there is plenty of snow. That is when it's frustrating.
> 
> For example, during the MLK storm after 22" of fresh all glades on Burnt Ridge were closed initially despite a great base. I ended up poaching because I was like WTF...22" of fresh and great base why aren't they open. It was epic. Ran into patroller at the bottom with there dad in tow. They asked what I thought and was like it was awesome...two of my runs down Barkeater later they (same patroller) dropped the rope. In a case like that, it was already swept by patrol, open it.
> 
> ...


Now I should add the caveat, never gotten written up by SP for poaching either. 

Shouldn't have to poach perfectly skiable terrain though. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gladerider (Mar 30, 2019)

Handlebars said:


> Stratton is skiing very nicely. Soft snow everywhere, very little ice. Some bare spots. Visibility varies from pea soup fog to almost clear.  Bottom of World Cup was very sticky; otherwise it’s not sticky at all.



planning to go up in 2 weeks. did the base look like it would last that long?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2019)

gladerider said:


> planning to go up in 2 weeks. did the base look like it would last that long?


Given the 10 day forecast, unless it shifts 10-20 degrees warmer for 5+ days, Stratton should have the snow to be still spinning lifts in 2 weeks if management wants to!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Mar 31, 2019)

Raining here..supposed to change to snow..??
44 degrees at the top..then dropping..when..i dont know..
Stopped raining..time to go
And thats that..windy and raining..2 runs..


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 31, 2019)

Griswold said:


> First time at Blue today and regret it took so long.  The bumps on razors edge were awesome.  Must have done them top to bottom 15-20 times.  Legs are toast!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



  Great day for bumping at Blue yesterday!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 31, 2019)

Mansfield report..43 down to 3 degrees by monday morning..damn


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 31, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Mansfield report..43 down to 3 degrees by monday morning..damn



Holy hell..that's crazy.

My last shot at one more weekend is 4/13, so a cold snap helps me out.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 31, 2019)

Same here

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Mar 31, 2019)

Next weekend last one for Stowe for me..then have to decide if i want to go to K..need to buy spring pass...want some damn spring skiing...Friday was good thankfully or ide be really bummed...this drive home is a bit sporty..


----------



## cdskier (Mar 31, 2019)

It was sunny at 8AM at Sugarbush this morning but by 8:45 was raining. I was soaked by about 10. I was a bit surprised how firm some trails were to start.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 1, 2019)

Its 9 degrees at the top of mansfield...whole place must be a glacier...


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Apr 1, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Its 9 degrees at the top of mansfield...whole place must be a glacier...



I shocked when I checked the Bellayre webcams and saw it snowing this morning


----------



## kingslug (Apr 1, 2019)

Yup..snow squall for upstate today. Winter..continues.
Nice blue bird day at Stowe..fucking conspiracy..Crappy weekend..bluebird monday


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 1, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Yup..snow squall for upstate today. Winter..continues.
> Nice blue bird day at Stowe..fucking conspiracy..Crappy weekend..bluebird monday



I did feel for you when I saw the fog pics this weekend.

If it helps, I didn't get to go up, but instead got roped into spending the weekend digging muck out of our french drain system ahead of the spring runoff (already in full force), and got slightly sunburned to boot. 

You probably had more fun


----------



## kingslug (Apr 1, 2019)

Friday was very good..felt bad for my poor wife who endured Saturday fog..which scares the hell out of her and Sundays rain..wonder if I can count 2 runs as a ski day..prolly not


----------



## tumbler (Apr 1, 2019)

Not bummed that we took the weekend off.  Saturday was a beautiful sunny day in the flatlands and instead of driving in the rain on Sunday, had a mellow day on the couch.


----------



## abc (Apr 1, 2019)

Pulled my bike out from behind all the ski gears and went for a ride on 65 degree sunshine! 

I’m sure skiing would had been fun today too. But the bike ride doesn’t involve a 3 hrs drive each way.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> I shocked when I checked the Bellayre webcams and saw it snowing this morning



I noticed that too- enough snow to turn the woods from brown leaves to white snow. More coming in Friday- right now prediction is up to 3" but who knows. Gonna keep an eye on it.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Apr 1, 2019)

legalskier said:


> I noticed that too- enough snow to turn the woods from brown leaves to white snow. More coming in Friday- right now prediction is up to 3" but who knows. Gonna keep my eye on it.



Hmmm bail on work Friday for the snow? Or go Saturday when it’s 50 and the pond skim is on? Decisions decisions


----------

